# Chisel storage box



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I have some of the nicest mortising chisels by Robert Sorby and they were just all lumped together in a cardboard box still in their plastic sleeves. That just didn't seem right, so I made this simple box from some spalted Maple for the sides, and soft Maple for the back.

I counted the chisels several times to make certain there were no "strays" afterward, a lesson I learned from firemedic,(NOT) and made a trial run using 3 different Forstner bits to fit the ferrules on the handles. I used rabbets all around on the sides, top and bottom. I used the 3/4" ceramic magnets, doubled up in recessed hole to hold them in place. I'm not sure what finish I'll use at this point, probably a clear spray to keep the natural look..... :blink: bill

EDIT: it was slicksqueegie: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/dumb-mistake-30548/


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice, I like the magnet idea!

You must be confusing me with someone else :laughing: mine are all in the same condition yours were... Mixed up in a box with the plastic caps on em!... 

My shop needs organization and storage SOOO BAD!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sorry, I should have checked first*

I knew it was someone "special", just not you. I'll find 'em.:thumbsup:
it was slicksqeegie:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/dumb-mistake-30548/


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Nicely done, Bill.
That's a great way to display your cherished tools and have them out there where you need them.

Now .....please show us where this beautiful new display box lives in the shop........:smile:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very Nice! :thumbsup:

Are you gonna nail it to the wall... or does it fit in a drawer? 

Why not just wax it? :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes and Maybe*

Not sure where on the wall since space is a premium.
As far as wax, I've never waxed anything, not even my chest hair, so I'd be leary..... C-man, he don't like it much either...so
I donno? :blink:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> As far as wax, I've never waxed anything, not even my chest hair, so I'd be leary..... C-man, he don't like it much either...so
> I donno? :blink:


C-man prefers his men hairy? Is that what we've learned here? 


How about a finishing wax? I recently learned that there's a paste wax, like you'd use for the table tops, that c-man's so opposed, but there's also a finishing wax... not sure how it differs unless it hardens somehow.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Taylormade said:


> C-man prefers his men hairy? Is that what we've learned here?
> How about a finishing wax? I recently learned that there's a paste wax, like you'd use for the table tops, that c-man's so opposed, but there's also a finishing wax... not sure how it differs unless it hardens somehow.


Sounds like a PM to C-man is the only way *you* are gonna find out. Not really anything I want to know about. :laughing: 
I don't think he likes wax anywhere near wood or machine surfaces from what I've learned here. :no:
I'm not gonna use wax here either. Probably a poly or a clear lacquer like Deft.  bill


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice. I love the idea with the magnets. I'll have to tuck that idea away for future use!!

Only critique I have is they are not in any kind of order. My wife says I have OCD and maybe she's right but those would have to be in order from smallest to largest!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done Bill. I love wooden chisel boxes and tool cases. This is no exception. I have all of my chisels very carefully placed in a tool chest but who knows, maybe one day, I'll have to make a box as nice as this one. Great job good sir.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Nice. I love the idea with the magnets. I'll have to tuck that idea away for future use!!
> 
> Only critique I have is they are not in any kind of order. My wife says I have OCD and maybe she's right but those would have to be in order from smallest to largest!!


Truly OCD people call it CDO!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Nice. I love the idea with the magnets. I'll have to tuck that idea away for future use!!
> *
> Only critique I have is they are not in any kind of order*. My wife says I have OCD and maybe she's right but those would have to be in order from smallest to largest!!


Sorry about your "condition",:laughing: but they are symetrically arranged. And the large ones are easier to remove when there is space on either side. :thumbsup: bill

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsessive-compulsive_disorder


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Looks Great! Good Job! I'm still a novice when it comes to fine woodworking but those chisels sure do look mighty nice......maybe one day I'll get there :yes:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BassBlaster said:


> Only critique I have is they are not in any kind of order. My wife says I have OCD and maybe she's right but those would have to be in order from smallest to largest!!


+1. :yes: Or...largest to the smallest. 










 







.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> Why not just wax it? :smile:


Cars. trucks, motorcycles, bicycles and some mustache's should be waxed. :laughing:










 







.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Bill, that's real nice! How do I place my order?

Actually, I do have my chisels in a drawer with dividers but yours is much nicer. 

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Bret*

My buddy Scotty asked me where and when I got those beautiful chisels and honestly I don't remember, but I'm thinking I went "impulse shopping" at Woodcraft or Rocker about 10 years ago. :laughing:
They will make a nice heirloom gift to my son, but I better show him which end to beat on first. He'll say "They don't have a "wireless" version...do they?" 
I may make some more boxes for the rest of my collection, Japanese carvers and some slicks., now that I'm on a roll. :yes: bill


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I may make some more boxes for the rest of my collection, Japanese carvers and some slicks., now that I'm on a roll. :yes: bill


show off! :laughing:

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice job Woodnthings :thumbsup:. I am ashamed to say my chisels are not stored in a neat or organized manner. This is a great idea with the inverted mounting style and the magnets (I may just copy it when I get around to building one for myself ) I’ve only ever seen chisel storage racks where the chisels laid flat or they were stored vertical but with the blade down. 

I also would like to see it finished and mounted in the shop.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I should do something like this. I bought a set of Sheffield's and then my dad just gave me a 20 year old set of Marples that have never been opened.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful wood there. Nice cabinet too. One day I'll get off my hind side and make one of my own. I have only cheap chisels (because I'm cheap). But even cheapies last longer if you store them lovingly and carefully.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks great! Those are beautiful chisels. Be sure to show us how they look on the wall with the clear finish you go with.


----------

